# Through the Cherry Trees to Lake Berryessa



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

My wife, some friends, and I headed down to Davis, CA to get some nice spring riding in since it was supposed to be stormy up here in Nevada. The weather actually turned out to be perfect (in the 60's) and the cherry trees were in full bloom. We started at the Community Park in Downtown and headed southwest toward Vacaville before climbing back up north to Lake Berryessa. The ride provides for a fantastic mix of flat and rolling hills with almost no traffic to speak of. I think we saw far more bikers than cars on the majority of the roads. The scent of cherry blossoms filled the air with a honey like intensity. Pretty amazing stuff, but you must be prepared to enter the bee swarms. I felt like Luck Skywalker going to attack the deathstar. Little bees streamed past me on all sides and bounced off my jersey as we flew past all the active hives. Use the force and dodge them bees!

Here is the link to the ride we did: http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Around-Davis-and-Berryessa


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Heading up from Vacaville*

We headed up from Vacaville on Pleasant Valley Road along rolling hills and mustard covered meadows. Very pretty and no shortage of bright green and splashes of color. Still very little traffic and lots of other bikes. We stopped at Solano Park for a refill on water and ruffled the feathers of a couple of geese that thought we were a little to close. Then, it was the climb up to the dam at Lake Berryessa. A short climb to be sure, but it sure proved I was out of shape. 

I took the picture of all the signs because it cracked me up. Think some people have missed the turn?


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Back down and into Davis*

We descended back down from the dam and headed into Winters for lunch. We found a great Panini and coffee cafe right as we pulled into town. It seemed like a great place and provide cables for locking up bikes (if you had a padlock along) that provided enough security to know someone couldn't at least do a snatch and run. The food was great as we sat and watched the other riders go by. And then it was back into Davis through more fruit trees and farmlands. Still very few cars and lots of riders. Made for a great day except for one wrong turn that added some miles. But heck, can't be perfect everytime.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I still think it's so cool how you can travel a few hrs and be in such different terrain. When the cherry trees bloom, spring is here to stay. We are about 3 weeks away. Keep posting. I always enjoy your reports.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

jd3 said:


> .... When the cherry trees bloom, spring is here to stay. We are about 3 weeks away. ...


Exactly what I was thinking except that it is about 4 weeks for us-that and I have very mixed feelings about the hordes that Cherry Blossom Week bring.


----------



## acousticmotorbike (Jun 18, 2003)

*actually almonds*

Ridgetop,

nice ride and nice photos. it's good you came down on Sat., Sun the winds were blowing something fierce, you would not have had such a pleasant ride.

The blossoms are actually almond trees, which bloom in Feb., the cherries are a bit later. We don't have so many of them, but when the peaches bloom you should come down again for a ride—beautiful.

Steady Eddy's has padlocks behind the counter for the asking, an effort on their part to be friendly to cyclists and encourage a little business. Glad you found the place.

Next time you might want to try Davis-Cantelow Grade-Winters, etc

thanks for the photos, makes me want to get out the door and ride.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for the correction Acoustic. I was guessing based on the look of the tree trunks. Oh well, so much for my farming knowledge . I know the almonds up around Willows are in full bloom right now, so I should have known. I love the peach blossoms. We plan on coming back down. Do you know about when to expect them? I want to try Cantelow also. I didn't realize it was paved all the way over until we met some bikers coming down the back side. It looked like a lot of twisiting fun. I sure love the riding down there.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I was thinking of you MB when we were riding. I love your crowds and blossoms shots. Talking about pedestrian jam.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Hey nice photos.

If you're looking for another adventure in the area, try "AmtrakBack". We start in Rancho Codova, buying tickets in SAC, but you could do Davis as well....

Park in Davis at Amtrak, buy a one-way ticket from Suisun to Davis. Ride south from Davis to Dixon, then North to Cantelow Road/Pleasant's Valley. Refuel at Solano Creek Park outside Winters. Climb 128 to the Dam, stay on 128 to Moskowites Corner, then take 121 to Wooden Valley, Gordon Valley, Mankas Corner, Oliver, Second, Texas...into Suisuin and take Amtrak Back. Enjoy a taco and beer while waiting for the train.

one of my favorite rides.... you could also do the Davis/PutahCreek/Winters-SteadyEddies thing rather than Dixon. Once in Winters go south along 505 to Peaceful Glen/Cantelow, and complete the loop on Pleasants Valley back to Solano Creek Park before climbing 128 to the dam. 

It's 100 miles for us from Rancho so probably 75 from Davis to Suisun.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Almond blossoms and bees*

I read recently (in stories about the mysterious disease that's wiping out a lot of beehives), that close to half the hives in the whole U.S. get trucked to California for the almond bloom. So your little friends were just visiting, too, but it was a business trip for them.

I don't worry too much about bees and wasps, except for those stories I've heard about them going into a helmet vent.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I'll have to try that. How hard is it to get a bike onto Amtrak? Do they make it easy for you? Sounds like it could be a lot of fun.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Travelling worker bees. Funny. Twice last year I had them fly down the opening in my jersy and sting me. Once under my left nipple (OUCH!) and once on my side. This time I zipped up all the way and actually had some fun slowing down enough to try and dodge them.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

i wish my town looked like that


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Ridgetop said:


> I'll have to try that. How hard is it to get a bike onto Amtrak? Do they make it easy for you? Sounds like it could be a lot of fun.


Easy. Every other door on the side of the train has a bike logo on the side, enter one of those doors. An attendant jumps off the train at every platform, there to serve anyone who needs help while boarding. You're in good hands.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I'll check it out.


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

Great pics - its still frigid here and I am a bit jealous....

I have to ask - what is the thing on your rear shifter cable - it seems like some sort of indicator....?

Zach


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Qstick333 said:


> I have to ask - what is the thing on your rear shifter cable - it seems like some sort of indicator....?


Looks to be something like this - http://www.bikeparts.com/search_results.asp?ID=BPC307832


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Sometimerider is correct. The DA package came with it and I left it on. I don't pay too much attention to it unless I'm struggling up a steep hill glaring down at it screaming "why can't you go lower!". But other than that, I'm not sure it really has any great advantage.


----------

